
The One Word That Shouldn’t Exist in an Entrepreneur’s Vocabulary - DanielRibeiro
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2013/05/15/the-one-word-that-shouldnt-exist-in-an-entrepreneurs-vocabulary
======
sbarg
I read the title and knew the word was "no". Did I end up reading a boring,
unimaginative treatise on "never say no"? No. Thanks.

~~~
ArekDymalski
Actually it's not about "never say no". It's about "never accept no". Or
rather "never say no to yourself".

~~~
bradleyland
It's still horrible advice. There is no such thing as universally good advice.
Everything must be taken in context, and saying/accepting "no" is often the
best path.

~~~
ArekDymalski
You're right. Blindly following an advice taken literally is never a good
idea. However as a general mindset I think it's really valuable tip for many
people who unnecessarily limit themselves.

------
bsenftner
How's about saying "no" to the clueless. I accept that.

